# 1997 allegro bus



## rvbusmom (Jun 8, 2010)

We have a 1997 allegro bus, We are filling up our holding tanks really fast. We can't find out what size gray and black tank we have. Any ideas?   this is a 40 foot diesel allegro bus. We bought it used, it did not have any maneuls with it.


----------



## pezar (Jun 8, 2010)

RE: 1997 allegro bus

Have you checked your black water tank (holds body wastes) for toilet paper clogging? I have known of situations where TP will build up in the BW tank and eventually fill it. It's a rather common problem. You will need to have the tank flushed out. RV black water tanks and TP don't go well together.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 8, 2010)

Re: 1997 allegro bus

Welcome to the forum Bobbijo.  How many are using the rv?  Are you used to camping and using rv facilities? Are you using a clothes washer?  How long before you fill them?  Just guessing I would think you would have around 60 gallon gray and 40 gallon black.  dish washing and long showers will fill the gray pretty quick.


----------



## LEN (Jun 9, 2010)

Re: 1997 allegro bus

Welcome, 
Fast is a relative thing, we have 45 gallon Black and gray, black goes for about 2-3 weeks. Gray we get about 7-10 days being real conservative in use and I am assuming are talking boondocking. Some things we do are wash dishs in a container and dump this outside. Also when getting hot water to the shower we use a bucket then use this water for a black flush, has double duty here saves water and tank space.

LEN


----------



## jack g (Jun 9, 2010)

RE: 1997 allegro bus

You can also try asking your question on www.trvnnetwork.com bunch of real nice tiffin owners there.


----------



## superprocamaro (Jun 21, 2010)

RE: 1997 allegro bus

That web address didn't work.


----------



## akjimny (Jun 21, 2010)

Re: 1997 allegro bus

The Tiffin/Allegro website listed a gray tank capacity of 90 gallons and black tank capacity of 50 gallons for the 2010 year models.  Yours shouldn't be too much different from those as the chassis don't change that much, year to year.  When you drain the tanks are you really getting that much out?  Pezar's tip about flushing the black tank should help clear the sensors and let you know how much you really have in the tank.  Hope this helps some.


----------

